#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Наставления по практике стадии зарождения в йоге божества

## Поляков

Вышел сборник "Наставления по практике стадии зарождения в йоге божества".

М.: Деконани, 2012
15 x 22 см, 2000 экз., 232 стр., твердый переплет 

Практики Тайной Мантры Ваджраяны основываются на глубоком содержании буддийских тантр. В Тибете существует две традиции передачи практики тантр. Это традиции Сарма (новых переводов) и Ньингма (старых переводов). Сама практика Тайной Мантры подразделяется на два основных вида — стадию зарождения и стадию завершения. Тексты, составляющие данную антологию, посвящены стадии зарождения в традиции старых переводов Ньингма.

Авторы этих текстов являются одними из известнейших учителей в традиции Тибетского Буддизма. Джигме Лингпа (1730–1798), Геце Махапандита Цеванг Чогдруб (1761–1829) и Патрул Чокьи Вангпо (1808–1887) — все они воплощают идеал пандитов и сиддхов, восхваляемый в Ваджраяне. Все эти учителя последовали линии Ньингма, и представленные здесь их работы по стадии зарождения полностью соответствуют оформлению, принятому в данной традиции.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/4885

----------

Dechen Norzang (25.04.2012)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

С какого языка выполнен перевод и кто переводчик?
На английском данная книга называется "The deity, mantra and wisdom".
Странно, что имена авторов не указали на обложке.

----------

Odvulpa (28.04.2012), Сергей Хос (27.04.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

> С какого языка выполнен перевод и кто переводчик?


В книге эта информация отсутствует, но в Предисловии написано следующее:
Издательство выражает особую благодарность всем, кто участвовал в создании 
этой книги: Михаилу Кузнецову, Платону Вязниковцеву, Бему Митруеву, 
Марии Пономарёвой, Ирине Машицкой и некому Беку.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Спасибо, известные фамилии :Wink: 
Видимо, это так называемый перевод с тибетского, который полностью повторяет компиляцию текстов английского издания.
Очень удобно - владельцам копирайта английского перевода - Dharmachakra Translation Committee - платить не надо.
Сама же книга очень интересная, надеюсь, и русский перевод не подкачал.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

Вообще-то имена переводчиков и язык обязательно должны указываться. А то как самиздат какой-то получается.

----------


## Поляков

> С какого языка выполнен перевод и кто переводчик?


К сожалению, у нас нет информации. Лучше с этими вопросами обратиться к издателю.

----------


## Нико

> К сожалению, у нас нет информации. Лучше с этими вопросами обратиться к издателю.


Встречались мне такие издания.

----------

